# Muscle Worship - An unknown topic to some



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, although I was quite into my fitness, training and all that previously.. I had no knowledge or knew of anyone mentioning such "Muscle Worship" prior to doing an photo-shoot and asking questions to a photographer which I came across the topic. Have many of you heard of such activity and the potential $$ to be made etc..?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its gone on from the yr dot mate, its no surprise to many on here...


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Geonix said:


> Hey, although I was quite into my fitness, training and all that previously.. I had no knowledge or knew of anyone mentioning such "Muscle Worship" prior to doing an photo-shoot and asking questions to a photographer which I came across the topic. Have many of you heard of such activity and the potential $$ to be made etc..?


I watch 'muscle worship' porn sometimes. With female bodybuilders I might add lol. Its pretty good


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> Its gone on from the yr dot mate, its no surprise to many on here...


Do it myself, financial benefits have gone me out of serious debt, I know others who do it which are typically making 1,500-4,000 monthly doing flexing shows (no full nudity), making £20-50 pound, per 10 minutes.. Just mind-blowing.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's just like any other fetish, of which there are plenty.

Definitely money to be made if you're okay with it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Geonix said:


> Do it myself, financial benefits have gone me out of serious debt, I know others who do it which are typically making 1,500-4,000 monthly doing flexing shows (no full nudity), making £20-50 pound, per 10 minutes.. Just mind-blowing.


So do you have a decent physique then ?


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Do any of yous remember watching that tv programme a few years ago about it, muscle worship: hidden lives?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Isnt this what that Matt Ogus guy on youtbue got found out for.

Seems f#cked up to me especially if your straight, you knowingly let other gay guys (lets face it they are 95% of the people who pay for this) bust their nuts over you flexing and posing, and you happily take their money, no self respect or morals IMO, but each to their own hey.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Poke said:


> Isnt this what that Matt Ogus guy on youtbue got found out for.
> 
> Seems f#cked up to me especially if your straight, you knowingly let other gay guys (lets face it they are 95% of the people who pay for this) bust their nuts over you flexing and posing, and you happily take their money, no self respect or morals IMO, but each to their own hey.


An Olympia top tenner was once reputedly paid $10,000 us dollars to lay on a table naked while 5 men relieved themselves sexually over him.

Money is money to these guys and if your on your ar*e your gonna do what it takes...


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> An Olympia top tenner was once reputedly paid $10,000 us dollars to lay on a table naked while 5 men relieved themselves sexually over him.
> 
> Money is money to these guys and if your on your ar*e your gonna do what it takes...


Who was that??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> Who was that??


The name was never released from what l can gather mate.

There was a well known BB'er who was very vocal about this and the fact most did it but denied it went on.

He was an Aussie, not Lee Preist tho...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> Isnt this what that Matt Ogus guy on youtbue got found out for.
> 
> Seems f#cked up to me especially if your straight, you knowingly let other gay guys (lets face it they are 95% of the people who pay for this) bust their nuts over you flexing and posing, and you happily take their money, no self respect or morals IMO, but each to their own hey.


Depends how skint u r lol, easy money if u just take ur brain out for 5 mins and then have a shower lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy sh1t, if this is for real when I've out a few more stone on I'm doing this for sure. I'm lucky in the sense that I have zero morals and am perfectly fine this sort of stuff


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

I've read stories on the internet (yeah very reliable I know!) of top level bodybuilders sleeping with men to help pay for their sky high drug bills. No names mentioned and pure speculation in a sense but I can imagine it happening.

The women fascinate me...guys paying the female bodybuilders to wrestle them,sit on them,dominate them physically. Its funny but also quite sexy. As a kid watching WWF wrestling I used to get turned on by that female wrestler Chyna when all the other lads favourites were Trish Stratus and Torrie Wilson lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Holy sh1t, if this is for real when I've out a few more stone on I'm doing this for sure. I'm lucky in the sense that I have zero morals and am perfectly fine this sort of stuff


This ^ I'm gonna be front and centre next year ha!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> An Olympia top tenner was once reputedly paid $10,000 us dollars to lay on a table naked while 5 men relieved themselves sexually over him.
> 
> Money is money to these guys and if your on your ar*e your gonna do what it takes...


Yeop, like I said, each to their own lol


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Milky said:


> The name was never released from what l can gather mate.
> 
> There was a well known BB'er who was very vocal about this and the fact most did it but denied it went on.
> 
> He was an Aussie, not Lee Preist tho...


cant think of many aussie pros. Luke Wood maybe?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

foodaddict said:


> cant think of many aussie pros. Luke Wood maybe?


No mate, it was a while back and his name will come to me l am sure.....

Guy Grundy mate, just remembered it :thumbup1:


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> This ^ I'm gonna be front and centre next year ha!


I think the only way I could ever afford GH would be to do this lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Depends how skint u r lol, easy money if u just take ur brain out for 5 mins and then have a shower lol


Indeed, each to their own as I say, just I personally am straight and have morals and self respect not to do that for money. Not saying others dont hence each to their own :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> Indeed, each to their own as I say, just I personally am straight and have morals and self respect not to do that for money. Not saying others dont hence each to their own :tongue:


You are saying that though lol, you have different morals thats all. If i had a body worth busting a nut over and i was skint, id go for it depending on price lol fcuk it, they are the pathetic ones.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> You are saying that though lol, you have different morals thats all. If i had a body worth busting a nut over and i was skint, id go for it depending on price lol fcuk it, they are the pathetic ones.


No Im not lol, Like I said many times, each to their own, all I did was state my opinion and my stance on it.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Poke said:


> Indeed, each to their own as I say, just I personally am straight and have morals and self respect not to do that for money. Not saying others dont hence each to their own :tongu:


10 grand for 5 men to **** over you.

On 10 quid an hour that is 1000 hours worth of work (before taxes)

What you class as morals and self respect is very different to what other people's are

I know I'd definitely do it as long as no facials.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

In fairness you could say it is a lack of self respect working for a big company, for long hours, little money and physical pain at the end of your career... Depends how you view things.

I disagree with it being immoral as I generally dislike the concept of morality norms. As someone said above, people have different views on morality


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> No Im not lol, Like I said many times, each to their own, all I did was state my opinion and my stance on it.


It's just supply and demand isn't it. If there's a market for something, someone's going to make money off it.

Don't really see how it's immoral. Unless you feel the customers are being exploited?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> I've read stories on the internet (yeah very reliable I know!) of top level bodybuilders sleeping with men to help pay for their sky high drug bills. No names mentioned and pure speculation in a sense but I can imagine it happening.
> 
> The women fascinate me...guys paying the female bodybuilders to wrestle them,sit on them,dominate them physically. Its funny but also quite sexy. As a kid watching WWF wrestling I used to get turned on by that female wrestler Chyna when all the other lads favourites were Trish Stratus and Torrie Wilson lol


Chyna does porn now as well, if you've still got a thing for her.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

gycraig said:


> 10 grand for 5 men to **** over you.
> 
> On 10 quid an hour that is 1000 hours worth of work (before taxes)
> 
> ...





Wavelength said:


> It's just supply and demand isn't it. If there's a market for something, someone's going to make money off it.
> 
> Don't really see how it's immoral. Unless you feel the customers are being exploited?


Did you guys even read what you replied to lol?? All I said was I think its immoral and disrepectful to yourself and that I personally wouldnt do it, and I also said but each to their own, everyone is different and they do what they want to do and have different opinions. I never said it as fact lol, so you are both agreeing with me, each to their own.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> Did you guys even read what you replied to lol?? All I said was I think its immoral and disrepectful to yourself and that I personally wouldnt do it, and I also said but each to their own, everyone is different and they do what they want to do and have different opinions. I never said it as fact lol, so you are both agreeing with me, each to their own.


You said you wouldn't do it because u have morals, therefore implying that to do it you would need to have no morals.

Lol

It's all in the wording


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I guess we all do whatever we have to do to survive; put up with a [email protected] boss coz we have to pay the bills, stay with a woman we don't love for the sake of the children & so on.

Some people desperate for drugs do all sorts of things, which perhaps to 'us' seem too extreme. Some men have sex with old people for money.

But doing something like the guy Milko says did....hmmm dunno about that.

What would people do to survive?

As @Wavelength suggests, people consent to this & no one gets hurts.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> Did you guys even read what you replied to lol?? All I said was I think its immoral and disrepectful to yourself and that I personally wouldnt do it, and I also said but each to their own, everyone is different and they do what they want to do and have different opinions. I never said it as fact lol, so you are both agreeing with me, each to their own.


Yeah I read it, just misunderstood. I thought you meant an immoral action rather than an immoral... lifestyle? Worldview?

I'm not arguing with you about it, just didn't know what you meant which you've now clarified.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Kai Greene is also known for risky photo shoots.

Most people have heard about the grapefruit scene.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> You said you wouldn't do it because u have morals, therefore implying that to do it you would need to have no morals.
> 
> Lol
> 
> It's all in the wording


Morals arent a factual thing, everyone morals are different and their opinion on what their morals should be are different, my morals I have mean I wouldnt do that, but like I said each to their own, other people dont have my morals


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Poke said:


> Morals arent a factual thing, everyone morals are different and their opinion on what their morals should be are different, my morals I have mean I wouldnt do that, but like I said each to their own, other people dont have my morals


But if you were desperate for money & I mean really needing it. Would your morals change?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> Morals arent a factual thing, everyone morals are different and their opinion on what their morals should be are different, my morals I have mean I wouldnt do that, but like I said each to their own, other people dont have my morals


So you wouldn't do it due to your own moral stance.

Why didnt u say so


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Yh apparently gayforpay is quite normal in Bbing


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> But if you were desperate for money & I mean really needing it. Would your morals change?


Maybe if I was a heroin addict and needed a fix I would, but my morals changed as soon I started heroin.

When you say desperate for money, you mean what? like you need to pay an expensive bill that you cant afford within a certain time frame? If so then my morals wouldn't allow me to get into that situation in the first place.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Wait are we still talking about relatively innocent "muscle worship", or are we veering off as UK-M usually does to the bukake version of events?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> So you wouldn't do it due to your own moral stance.
> 
> Why didnt u say so


I did :thumb: Just used different words


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> I did :thumb: Just used the wrong words


Fair enough

:lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok for instance then, you lose your job, house everything (I hope that never happens btw) & you're homeless.

Some guy offers you money for sex, would you do it?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Kai Greene is also known for risky photo shoots.
> 
> Most people have heard about the grapefruit scene.


Dear god! I hadn't heard of that but I damn well now have. **** you google! I can never unsee that


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

From now on I demand a pound for every time the word 'morals' is mentioned. I'll get rich without worship :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I have a hairy muff
> 
> :lol:


I know :001_tt2:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Dear god! I hadn't heard of that but I damn well now have. **** you google! I can never unsee that


Just be glad it was only a grapefruit.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Just be glad it was only a grapefruit.


Small mercies.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Ok for instance then, you lose your job, house everything (I hope that never happens btw) & you're homeless.
> 
> Some guy offers you money for sex, would you do it?


If I lost my job, house and everything and was homeless then my morals had already changed to allow me to lose everything.

The answer is no I wouldn't anyway, I would work and earn money to live inside lol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Not everything is under our control.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Geonix said:


> Do it myself, financial benefits have gone me out of serious debt, I know others who do it which are typically making 1,500-4,000 monthly doing flexing shows (no full nudity), making £20-50 pound, per 10 minutes.. Just mind-blowing.


But your about 11 stone :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i wouldnt do it no more........wan*ing over milky for his usual tenner fee gets old quick lmao


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Not everything is under our control.


It is for me in terms of always being able to earn money and keep my house, If I brake my leg Im insured, if my company goes bust ive got numerous other ones I can work at, if they all get nuclear bombed I can work self employed :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> It is for me in terms of always being able to earn money and keep my house, If I brake my leg Im insured, if my company goes bust ive got numerous other ones I can work at, if they all get nuclear bombed I can work self employed :thumbup1:


You are one stubborn fcuker lol


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> You are one stubborn fcuker lol


He's not thought it through though. If his house and businesses are destroyed in the nuclear fire, showing off his guns might be the only way left he can earn a spit-roasted rat for his dinner. Still "self employed" though I guess


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wavelength said:


> He's not thought it through though. If his house and businesses are destroyed in the nuclear fire, showing off his guns might be the only way left he can earn a spit-roasted rat for his dinner. Still "self employed" though I guess


Nope, I'm sure he will think of something else just as stubborn lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> He's not thought it through though. If his house and businesses are destroyed in the nuclear fire, showing off his guns might be the only way left he can earn a spit-roasted rat for his dinner. Still "self employed" though I guess


I would honestly sooner work my regular job self employed if that happened, I wouldnt go half naked online for someone to bust their nuts to, I seriously wouldn't, I care what people think about me too much and have too much self respect to allow footage of me doing that get out on the internet.

70% of the people on this forum block out their face from their avatars, I highly doubt they would happily show their face while half naked posing in a video and broadcast it to a guy on the internet for a couple hundred quid, who can record the video and release it on some gay site.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> If I lost my job, house and everything and was homeless then my morals had already changed to allow me to lose everything.
> 
> The answer is no I wouldn't anyway, I would work and earn money to live inside lol.


how has your morales changed to make you lose everything? lol unless you got in to big spending etc maybe. But people lose everything for reasons completely out of their control, nothing to do with a change in morality.

you may not be able to get another job, that ain't always an option.

What if you were kidnapped completely randomly (that has nothing to do with your morality/lifestyle) and the only way to stop these people from killing a random person every day was to dance like a naked monkey whilst they threw jizz at you. I would say it would be immoral not do that and let them random people die... go on, moral your way out of this one :whistling:


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> So do you have a decent physique then ?


Yes, I do but you don't surprisingly have to, there are people who are 10 stone 'brah warriors' making a fair amount in doing so. You definitely don't have to be a competing bodybuilder or anything to make some serious $$ if you know how to.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Mez said:


> Chyna does porn now as well, if you've still got a thing for her.


Ive seen a vid and she disappointed me. shes lost a lot of size lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

It doesn't surprise me: bodybuilders are the hottest guys on the planet, and being straight adds to their hotness (because they're more masculine). I can see how a bodybuilder could be tempted to make a shed load of money flexing on cam or playing with himself.

There is a really big bodybuilder called Zeb Atlas who is straight and who did solo/cam stuff and became extremely popular. It was only after years of doing it that he did a scene where he bummed a guy and apparently he became the highest paid porn star because a scene of him doing guy-on-guy stuff was really in demand.

I don't see how if you posed on cam and got paid for it it means you have no self respect? It's only similar to what bodybuilders do on stage!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> But your about 11 stone :confused1:


I'm not 11 stone but size doesn't directly correlate to being profitable in "muscle worship"


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Im a submissive by nature despite my goals of getting a ton of mass. I would pay good money for a muscle worship session with Rene Campbell. So hot....the other half would flay me....hmmm win win


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> how has your morales changed to make you lose everything? lol unless you got in to big spending etc maybe. But people lose everything for reasons completely out of their control, nothing to do with a change in morality.
> 
> you may not be able to get another job, that ain't always an option.
> 
> What if you were kidnapped completely randomly (that has nothing to do with your morality/lifestyle) and the only way to stop these people from killing a random person every day was to dance like a naked monkey whilst they threw jizz at you. I would say it would be immoral not do that and let them random people die... go on, moral your way out of this one :whistling:


My morals didn't change, he said my house and business got destroyed in a nuclear fire :thumb: Hence my morals are the same, and I carry on working self employed to make money, not go gay4pay lol, not to mention I already have savings, even if my bank got flattened by 3,000 elephants I would still just work as normal in my job where work is always available.

For the second part, you would have to ask me after I had been kidnapped and was actually in that situation because I dont know the answer now do I, fact is Im not and 99% sure I never will be :tongue:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> Ive seen a vid and she disappointed me. shes lost a lot of size lol


Yeah, there are "bigger" girls online. But it's just the fame thing, like watching Paris Hilton or Carly Rae Jepsom, has to be done.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> My morals didn't change, he said my house and business got destroyed in a nuclear fire :thumb: Hence my morals are the same, and I carry on working self employed to make money, not go gay4pay lol, not to mention I already have savings, even if my bank got flattened by 3,000 elephants I would still just work as normal in my job where work is always available.
> 
> The question the post i quoted was directed at, just said about you losing everything. Yeah you can't work self employed in this made up scenario, nobody wants your sh1tty worksman ship okay  the banks collapsed so your savings are gone... again work is not an option
> 
> For the second part, you would have to ask me after I had been kidnapped and was actually in that situation because I dont know the answer now do I, fact is Im not and 99% sure I never will be :tongue:


haha 

look I just want you to say that you would act like a jizz loving monkey if you had to, there was literally no other choice :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> You are one stubborn fcuker lol


Nope, just unrealistic & appears to not be as informed as he might be about the way things happen.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> haha
> 
> look I just want you to say that you would act like a jizz loving monkey if you had to, there was literally no other choice :whistling:


Ok, the post you quoted stated that I wouldnt just get into that situation due to my morals, I wouldn't start 'spending big' and lose my house due to my morals 

Your trying to tell me I would do something and in a certain situation when you have no idea lol, the fact is your just saying what you want to say and Im saying how it is


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Small mercies.


Or not so small, he blasted that grapefruit back to hell.

Lol did you see the stills or the kai greene motion picture because there's one of those too.

And I add no **** disclaimer of worship to all posts made in this thread and limit my post count to three to safeguard


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Or not so small, he blasted that grapefruit back to hell.
> 
> Lol did you see the stills or the kai greene motion picture because there's one of those too.
> 
> And I add no **** disclaimer of worship to all posts made in this thread and limit my post count to three to safeguard


I found links for both, after seeing the stills I was scarred enough to not want to see the motion picture.

Also NoHomo!!!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Nope, just unrealistic & appears to not be as informed as he might be about the way things happen.


Particularly in the nuclear winter department... :whistling:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> Ok, the post you quoted stated that I wouldnt just get into that situation due to my morals, I wouldn't start 'spending big' and lose my house due to my morals
> 
> Your trying to tell me I would do something and in a certain situation when you have no idea lol, the fact is your just saying what you want to say and Im saying how it is


Yeah but the point is that not everyone loses everything because of their own immoral choices :lol:

No, I am trying to tell you that morality changes based on your circumstances. If you have other opportunities, then you may perceive something more seedy as immoral. If you don't have other options, then you may in fact perceive not doing something seedy as immoral.

But each to their own and means you are ignoring important points in the post, I will give up on trying to get you to say you would be showered in jizz in the right circumstance


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Yeah but the point is that not everyone loses everything because of their own immoral choices :lol:
> 
> No, I am trying to tell you that morality changes based on your circumstances. If you have other opportunities, then you may perceive something more seedy as immoral. If you don't have other options, then you may in fact perceive not doing something seedy as immoral.
> 
> But each to their own and means you are ignoring important points in the post, I will give up on trying to get you to say you would be showered in jizz in the right circumstance


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I found links for both, after seeing the stills I was scarred enough to not want to see the motion picture.
> 
> Also NoHomo!!!


Lets just say that his famed flexibility and contourtive bodybuilding routines are in full glory in the video clip. Brings a whole new thought process to striated glutes, nom sayin.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Yeah but the point is that not everyone loses everything because of their own immoral choices :lol:
> 
> No, I am trying to tell you that morality changes based on your circumstances. If you have other opportunities, then you may perceive something more seedy as immoral. If you don't have other options, then you may in fact perceive not doing something as immoral.
> 
> But each to their own and means you are ignoring important points in the post, I will give up on trying to get you to say you would be showered in jizz in the right circumstance


Indeed, which is why I said if my house got burnt down by a nuclear fire, and all my savings got sat on my 3000 elephants, the last thing on my mind would be getting half naked and broadcasting a video of me posing over the internet.

And again, If I was in a life threatening situation and kidnapped like you said, you would have to ask me then when Im in that situation because of exactly what you just explained, so you actually agree with me while trying to argue lol. But again like I said, I am not in that situation and 99% sure I never will be


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> Indeed, which is why I said if my house got burnt down by a nuclear fire, and all my savings got sat on my 3000 elephants, the last thing on my mind would be getting half naked and broadcasting a video of me posing over the internet.
> 
> And again, If I was in a life threatening situation and kidnapped like you said, you would have to ask me then when Im in that situation because of exactly what you just explained, so you actually agree with me while trying to argue lol. But again like I said, I am not in that situation and 99% sure I never will be


......But would u w4nk off adrian chiles for a million pound?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> Indeed, which is why I said if my house got burnt down by a nuclear fire, and all my savings got sat on my 3000 elephants, the last thing on my mind would be getting half naked and broadcasting a video of me posing over the internet.
> 
> Well not for long, because within a couple of days you would be half way to freezing and starving to death :whistling:
> 
> And again, If I was in a life threatening situation and kidnapped like you said, you would have to ask me then when Im in that situation because of exactly what you just explained, so you actually agree with me while trying to argue lol. But again like I said, I am not in that situation and 99% sure I never will be


That is true. But you must have an idea of what you think your moral compass tells you to do... I don't know 100% what I would do, but I think based on the limited choice I would sooner dance like a monkey and become a jizz target, that let random people get murdered.

In the same way, in my current circumstances I wouldn't get paid a few hundred to be the life of a jizz party and I can't say 100% what I would do if I was in worse circumstances... but again, if I needed to do it to survive then I think I would, even if not definite


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> ......But would u w4nk off adrian chiles for a million pound?


I'd **** him off for a million pounds... of gold!

= £13,455,442,440 at today's price.

Take that Chiles!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i wouldnt do it no more........wan*ing over milky for his usual tenner fee gets old quick lmao


That was mates rate tw*t and between me and you !

Anyone asks its £15 for punters !


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> That was mates rate tw*t and between me and you !
> 
> Anyone asks its £15 for punters !


You'll pay us a whole £15 to **** over you?

:whistling:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> That is true. But you must have an idea of what you think your moral compass tells you to do... I don't know 100% what I would do, but I think based on the limited choice I would sooner dance like a monkey and become a jizz target, that let random people get murdered.
> 
> In the same way, in my current circumstances I wouldn't get paid a few hundred to be the life of a jizz party and I can't say 100% what I would do if I was in worse circumstances... but again, if I needed to do it to survive then I think I would, even if not definite


Nope, I couldnt tell you, Like I said you would have to ask me in that situation :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You guys say there is plenty of fetishes on the net that people are willing to pay for... where the fvck do I sign up for skinny cvnt worship? I could make a fortune!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Poke said:


> Ok, the post you quoted stated that I wouldnt just get into that situation due to my morals, I wouldn't start 'spending big' and lose my house due to my morals
> 
> Your trying to tell me I would do something and in a certain situation when you have no idea lol, the fact is your just saying what you want to say and Im saying how it is


You haven't got a good career due to "morals"

You don't get skint due to morals.

I know someone on here, can't think of the life of me which one ran a very very successful truck /logistics company. And slowly lost thousands upon thousands as the price of Petrol.

NO business is 100 percent safe. No career is 100 percent safe. You can't say with absolute certainty you will never have money problems due to having "good morals"


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You guys say there is plenty of fetishes on the net that people are willing to pay for... where the fvck do I sign up for skinny cvnt worship? I could make a fortune!


If you find out let me know, I reckon I'll be minted.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> If you find out let me know, I reckon I'll be minted.


They'd probably pay more for a doubleact mate :whistling:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

gycraig said:


> You haven't got a good career due to "morals"
> 
> You don't get skint due to morals.
> 
> ...


Ive already said my buisness and house could burn down in a nuclear fire, and again gay4pay would be the last thing on my mind


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> They'd probably pay more for a doubleact mate :whistling:


Well, times are hard. Any port in a storm! :thumb:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> Ive already said my buisness and house could burn down in a nuclear fire, and again gay4pay would be the last thing on my mind


Exactly, who wants mutants leering at them?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> They'd probably pay more for a doubleact mate :whistling:


Haha.. signing up -there is no such thing, everything revolves around the person being their own boss marketing, setting prices, any all other aspects.

I honestly can say, although I originally planned to have a year-out from my degree career path, to concentrate on giving competing, fitness modeling and several other things a go. Theres no chance since I have experience muscle worship, I'm doing a 9-5 job for a year (it's not going to be anything to do with my degree pathway as I don't want anything as such yet - not even experience / placement etc.. just one to simply pay the bills) on a typical pay of £10 an hour, when I know how much money I can potentially and have already made, it's a no brainer.. given all circumstances, everything fits hand in hand also to the other activities such as competing.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

**** it I'd do it flexing on web cam for money easy money.

Not sure about being jizzed on though lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

kingy_88 said:


> **** it I'd do it flexing on web cam for money easy money.
> 
> Not sure about being jizzed on though lol


Fook it. Im a gay women and id get jizzed on for £10k. It's amazing what working as an office monkey does to a person.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

We're going to need our own agency at this rate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Fook it. Im a gay women and id get jizzed on for £10k. It's amazing what working as an office monkey does to a person.


10,000 members on here... quid each?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 10,000 members on here... quid each?


But do we elect one person to be the jizzer or would it be a 10k collective effort :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> But do we elect one person to be the jizzer or would it be a 10k collective effort :lol:


Lets face it at least 50% wont be able to perform judging by the number of 'HELP HACKSKII PLEASEEE' threads :lol:

So more of a 5000 member effort!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> But do we elect one person to be the jizzer or would it be a 10k collective effort :lol:


You pay you spray. Only fair.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

secondhandsoul said:


> Fook it. Im a gay women and id get jizzed on for £10k. It's amazing what working as an office monkey does to a person.


Actually thinking about it 10k **** it its only jizz it washes off lmao


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

...and this is why I love ukm!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

kingy_88 said:


> Actually thinking about it 10k **** it its only jizz it washes off lmao


Lol 10k squirts, might take a while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Geonix said:


> Haha.. signing up -there is no such thing, everything revolves around the person being their own boss marketing, setting prices, any all other aspects.
> 
> I honestly can say, although I originally planned to have a year-out from my degree career path, to concentrate on giving competing, fitness modeling and several other things a go. Theres no chance since I have experience muscle worship, I'm doing a 9-5 job for a year (it's not going to be anything to do with my degree pathway as I don't want anything as such yet - not even experience / placement etc.. just one to simply pay the bills) on a typical pay of £10 an hour, when I know how much money I can potentially and have already made, it's a no brainer.. given all circumstances, everything fits hand in hand also to the other activities such as competing.


 @Milky has just asked me to ask you "What exactly does this line of work involve?" He's only interested if there is bodily contact


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Fook it. Im a gay women and id get jizzed on for £10k. It's amazing what working as an office monkey does to a person.


lols but maybe theres like lesbians whod pay ta muscle worship you wouldn't that be class all ur hard work getting results


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> @Milky has just asked me to ask you "What exactly does this line of work involve?" He's only interested if there is bodily contact


Between you and that tw*t Uriel l can clearly trust no fu*ker on this forum, banned for a week, grassing tw*t :cursing:


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

kingy_88 said:


> **** it I'd do it flexing on web cam for money easy money.
> 
> Not sure about being jizzed on though lol


Notice you live in nottinghamshire, I live in city centre myself.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Geonix said:


> Notice you live in nottinghamshire, I live in city centre myself.


Lincoln actually now mate I did live in Newark


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I know a female Bodybuilder who has been offered a lot of money for this type of thing. Mostly from men abroad offering to pay for flight expenses etc on top of the wad of cash for posing etc. she hasn't done it for reasons of her own, but knows a lot of girls that do. Women's bodybuilding pays a lot less than men's, so these "extra's" bring in good money for an hour's work.


Mate its well known they sell there underwear and everything. Its a real shame they have to resort to this kind of stuff..


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate its well known they sell there underwear and everything. Its a real shame they have to resort to this kind of stuff..


does the big men beasts sell their panties too?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> does the big men beasts sell their panties too?


Quite probably yes...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> Quite probably yes...


ooo maybe that cud be new stream of income for u milky start sellin ur knick knacks? cud auction them off


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chilisi said:


> It is mate. But it's "easy" money I suppose?
> 
> She also mentioned Male BB posing for gay men, which brings in cash.
> 
> Posing isn't all bad I suppose, is the "wrestling" and others thing they are asked where lines are drawn. But each to their own.


Guy Grundy was printed he was paid $500 after a show to pose in his trunks for a fella, this fella sat on his bed and relieved himself within 10 mins, easiest money he has ever earned, no touching, no nudity just hit the poses..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo maybe that cud be new stream of income for u milky start sellin ur knick knacks? cud auction them off


I could be homeless and destitute and it wouldn't happen.

Not my bag at all but each to there own.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Tbh if I was extrovert enough to do it I could manage the online thing, couldn't really give 2 fcuks who tosses off over me, I know I am straight. But when it comes to the real thing and 5 guys love mayonnaise hitting me, I just couldn't let that happen.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"Milkys' Knick Knacks" has a nice sort of sound to it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

latblaster said:


> "Milkys' Knick Knacks" has a nice sort of sound to it! :lol: :lol:


knick knack milky give a girl a bone lmao


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> Guy Grundy was printed he was paid $500 after a show to pose in his trunks for a fella, this fella sat on his bed and relieved himself within 10 mins, easiest money he has ever earned, no touching, no nudity just hit the poses..


$500 is nothing for someone competing either amateur or professional for a muscle-worship meet given those rules, don't know I'd be that cheap honestly!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> knick knack milky give a girl a bone lmao


Is that a proposal?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Geonix said:


> $500 is nothing for someone competing either amateur or professional for a muscle-worship meet given those rules, don't know I'd be that cheap honestly!


This was possibly 15 yrs ago were talking mate..


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

When from my experiences to date on that matter (no nudity or bashing the bishop), 15 years or not at a professional level (guessing he was/is) he still got mugged for what potential money he lost.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Serious though, some bloke propositions you & offers you £500 to have a ham shank while looking at your neekid body in private & no touching...would no-one do this?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Nope, I would charge him several thousands, cash but saying that given if I have no knowledge of how everything works and what not I would be far more interested.. but also, if I wasn't doing everything properly, I would never want to do something like that as a "one-off" thing anyhow. A typical person with a desired muscular body meeting the client wants, whether it's stupidly lean or not giving too toot if hes running anadrol and looks like a ballon, can earn between £200-600 quid for 30-60 minutes flexing and talking to the person, without even implementing any sexual things or touching without even being a competitive bodybuilder.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Is that a proposal?


an indecent one?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Geonix said:


> Nope, I would charge him several thousands, cash but saying that given if I have no knowledge of how everything works and what not I would be far more interested.. but also, if I wasn't doing everything properly, I would never want to do something like that as a "one-off" thing anyhow. A typical person with a desired muscular body meeting the client wants, whether it's stupidly lean or not giving too toot if hes running anadrol and looks like a ballon, can earn between £200-600 quid for 30-60 minutes flexing and talking to the person, without even implementing any sexual things or touching without even being a competitive bodybuilder.


30-60 minutes flexing seems like hard work, easier to let them blow a knacker for double the price and a quarter of the time lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Must be very tempting indeed.


It is if u got a spare 500 quid knocking around :rolleye:

oh u mean to do the posing....yeh very tempting:innocent:


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Correct, may indeed but if your a competitive bodybuilder or planning to be, it's only going to strengthen your conditioning for posing and give potentially a better chance of winning


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> does the big men beasts sell their panties too?


50 to you LL


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> an indecent one?


Ohhhh you cheeky lady!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 50 to you LL


I said big beasts not little lads lols


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Between you and that tw*t Uriel l can clearly trust no fu*ker on this forum, banned for a week, grassing tw*t :cursing:


Lmao

Anyway.....my knicks look like ground zero at the twin towers most weekends.....I doubt many would find them [email protected] worthy.....

Think evil dead meets alien with a dash of the Peter North box set and thats not even the gusswt


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Love this thread  #deviants


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Poke said:


> Isnt this what that Matt Ogus guy on youtbue got found out for.
> 
> Seems f#cked up to me especially if your straight, you knowingly let other gay guys (lets face it they are 95% of the people who pay for this) bust their nuts over you flexing and posing, and you happily take their money, no self respect or morals IMO, but each to their own hey.


Agreed, isn't this where gymgym left off!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Geonix said:


> Nope, I would charge him several thousands, cash but saying that given if I have no knowledge of how everything works and what not I would be far more interested.. but also, if I wasn't doing everything properly, I would never want to do something like that as a "one-off" thing anyhow. A typical person with a desired muscular body meeting the client wants, whether it's stupidly lean or not giving too toot if hes running anadrol and looks like a ballon, can earn between £200-600 quid for 30-60 minutes flexing and talking to the person, without even implementing any sexual things or touching without even being a competitive bodybuilder.


So you're saying a just above average guy can earn more than a better than average looking female hooker.

Don't believe it!

I can see the top famous guys earning big money bit not the average guys. Where's this advertised? Adultwork guys get a fraction of that.

Are you sure you aren't making this up/exaggerating?

Edit: in fact your'e claiming higher hourly rates than the god that was gymgym.

I don't believe.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Edit: in fact your'e claiming higher hourly rates than the god that was gymgym.
> 
> I don't believe.


Haha the second I saw the thread I thought of this....we all know he was an A Grade rent boy hahaha.

In answer to the question...I don't know what I would do...all very well easy saying no but when the stack of cash is in front of you I think a lot of people would reconsider.

Defo no grapefruit...that **** stings going in your eye let alone your Japanese one :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> Maybe if I was a heroin addict and needed a fix I would, but my morals changed as soon I started heroin.
> 
> When you say desperate for money, you mean what? like you need to pay an expensive bill that you cant afford within a certain time frame? If so then my morals wouldn't allow me to get into that situation in the first place.


What's morals got to do with fulfilling supply and demand? Nobody is hurt, how can it be immoral?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> What's morals got to do with fulfilling supply and demand? Nobody is hurt, how can it be immoral?


Morals:

1. Of or concerned with the judgment of the goodness or badness of human action and character: moral scrutiny; a moral quandary.

2. Teaching or exhibiting goodness or correctness of character and behavior: a moral lesson.

3. Conforming to standards of what is right or just in behavior; virtuous: a moral life.

4. Arising from conscience or the sense of right and wrong: a moral obligation.

5. Having psychological rather than physical or tangible effects: a moral victory; moral support.

6. Based on strong likelihood or firm conviction, rather than on the actual evidence: a moral certainty.

n.

1. The lesson or principle contained in or taught by a fable, a story, or an event.

2. A concisely expressed precept or general truth; a maxim.

3. morals Rules or habits of conduct, especially of sexual conduct, with reference to standards of right and wrong: a person of loose morals; a decline in the public morals.

Like I said everyone's morals and what they think is right and wrong are different :thumbup1:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> What's morals got to do with fulfilling supply and demand? Nobody is hurt, how can it be immoral?


God doesn't like you using your body as an object for monetary gain


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> Morals:
> 
> 1. Of or concerned with the judgment of the goodness or badness of human action and character: moral scrutiny; a moral quandary.
> 
> ...


So how is it immoral?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> God doesn't like you using your body as an object for monetary gain


Well it was ok when god paid me, that man is such a hypocrite


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> I said big beasts not little lads lols


You called my dear:whistling:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> So how is it immoral?


Those definitions are so wishy washy it's just how you apply them that makes those statements of use. As such you can't just state something is immoral as a matter of fact.

Haha now I think about it I paid 10 grand for my Civic and repaid that over 3 years and I could have repaid it back in 10 minutes with my eyes closed...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> God doesn't like you using your body as an object for monetary gain


To be fair that is the best reason yet to do it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I ALMOST when down that road about 4 year ago when I lost a 49k job and had to sign on , no savings left after a few months , this bloke offers to pay me to worship me with touching , had it 90% set up then he said could he half the time and cost - I said no chance I ain't cheap !! Lolll


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You may well have been through some difficult times in your life mate- I know nothing about you.

When you experience some of the profound events in life that knock you down, to such an extent that you are unable to get up for a long time.

This is when your morals can & often do, go out of the window. You really do sound a bit too preachy.

@Poke


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kimball said:


> To be fair that is the best reason yet to do it


Ohhhhh you going to hell


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> So how is it immoral?


I just quoted what it means out of the dictionary for ya mate lol, it's immoral to me, maybe not you.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> I just quoted what it means out of the dictionary for ya mate lol, it's immoral to me, maybe not you.


Yeah I know lol but I'm interested to know your reasons for it being immoral, the dictionary doesn't really explain it. For the record iv never sold myself or services and unless I had to I wouldn't. I did however plan to whore my ex out. She agreed to do it but I left her skankin **** soon after so it never happened. Dunno if that would count as immoral? :lol:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Asserting that something is immoral then citing the dictionary definition of the word "immoral" has no explanatory power. There needs to be some reasoning in the middle.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Poke said:


> I just quoted what it means out of the dictionary for ya mate lol, it's immoral to me, maybe not you.


So where do YOU draw the line at where immorality starts? Letting the guys cum on you, letting them watch? Webcam? What if it was girls paying you? I've been paid to do a pole routine at a couple of mixed audience UBS, is that immoral?

I think your stance is more one of prejudice than morality!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea it seems that you are deciding what is right or wrong for you; which in a way is correct but you seem prejudicial.

Do you consider Prostitution wrong, in the context of it being consensual & of free will?

@Poke


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I know lol but I'm interested to know your reasons for it being immoral, the dictionary doesn't really explain it. For the record iv never sold myself or services and unless I had to I wouldn't. I did however plan to whore my ex out. She agreed to do it but I left her skankin **** soon after so it never happened. Dunno if that would count as immoral? :lol:


The dictionary explains it very well :thumb: a persons morals are what they consider right and wrong, I consider it wrong to pose half naked and stream it to man who is going to spuff over it for money, pretty simple pal not sure how it confuses you so much?

Like I said though each to their own and I know there are many others who would, and have different morals.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

He gets you consider it wrong, he's asking why.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yea it seems that you are deciding what is right or wrong for you; which in a way is correct but you seem prejudicial.
> 
> Do you consider Prostitution wrong, in the context of it being consensual & of free will?
> 
> @Poke


IMO it is wrong if you are talking about me being a male hooker because I simply think its wrong and wouldn't do it.

If your talking about other prostitutes in general, then due to my morals in my opinion it is wrong yes, but thats just my opinion, everyones entitled to one.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> He gets you consider it wrong, he's asking why.


Because I think that act for money is wrong and not the right thing to do, simple as that. There is no other reason its just against my morals.

2+2=5 is wrong, I cant give an explanation apart from it isn't right, the asnwere is 4  in my case its my opinion g4p is wrong if I were to do it because Im posing half naked infront of someone spuffing over me for money that me, my kids or family could also see.

You cant really argue with someones morals lol, they are what they are everyones different


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok define your meaning of the word "act".


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Ok define your meaning of the word "act".


You already know the answer lol your just rick rolling


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> Because I think that act for money is wrong and not the right thing to do, simple as that. There is no other reason its just against my morals.
> 
> 2+2=5 is wrong, I cant give an explanation apart from it isn't right, the asnwere is 4  in my case its my opinion g4p is wrong if I were to do it because Im posing half naked infront of someone spuffing over me for money that me, my kids or family could also see.
> 
> You cant really argue with someones morals lol, they are what they are everyones different


Nobody's trying to argue with your morals, they're just asking on what basis or for what reason you hold them. I don't think "because I just do" is a proper answer, although quite possibly it's just that you've never examined your own beliefs before. Personally, I have a rationally devised explanation for every stance I take that you would consider a moral issue.

It's not at all like a maths error. 2+2=5 is the result of an incorrectly applied function which is easily identified and explained.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If the price was right I think I would possibly do anything! Short of murder/rape... well fvck it, depends on the price :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Nobody's trying to argue with your morals, they're just asking on what basis or for wha reason you hold them. I don't think "because I just do" is a proper answer, although quite possibly it's just that you've never examined your own beliefs before. Personally, I have a rationally devised explanation for every stance I take that you would consider moral.
> 
> It's not at all like a maths error. 2+2=5 is the result of an incorrectly applied function which is easily identified and explained.


Because im not gay and I dont want someone who is gay ****ing over me doing a half naked posing dance.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Poke said:


> You already know the answer lol your just rick rolling


Nope, I assure you I'm not. I'm attempting to discover what you truly think, & I'm not in any way baiting you.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Kimball said:


> So where do YOU draw the line at where immorality starts? Letting the guys cum on you, letting them watch? Webcam? What if it was girls paying you? *I've been paid to do a pole routine at a couple of mixed audience UBS, is that immoral?*


No mate just proper gay :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Nope, I assure you I'm not. I'm attempting to discover what you truly think, & I'm not in any way baiting you.


 :lol: :stupid:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> Because im not gay and I dont want someone who is gay ****ing over me doing a half naked posing dance.


Understandable enough in its own right, but what I don't understand is why you would superimpose your own personal preference onto consenting people who have nothing to do with you, and then frame their actions as being immoral just because it's something you wouldn't enjoy. Also I note there's been no suggestion that only people who enjoy it take part in gay for pay.

Yours really doesn't look like a moral stance to me at all. Moral judgements traditionally involve the element of right and wrong, which determines the moral values. I don't see that in what you've said. Maybe "it's a right old turnoff and I wish people wouldn't do it because now it's in my head" would be more accurate.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You really are immature aren't you Poke.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I think that he doesn't like being made to explain his point of view, & makes generalisations & inaccurate judgements based on prejudice.

But that's only my opinion.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> Understandable enough in its own right, but what I don't understand is why you would superimpose your own personal preference onto consenting people who have nothing to do with you, and then frame their actions as being immoral just because it's something you wouldn't enjoy. Also I note there's been no suggestion that only people who enjoy it take part in gay for pay.
> 
> Yours really doesn't look like a moral stance to me at all. Moral judgements traditionally involve the element of right and wrong, which determines the moral values. I don't see that in what you've said. Maybe "it's a right old turnoff and I wish people wouldn't do it because now it's in my head" would be more accurate.


TBF lots of people would see it morally wrong to allow this to happen so he's not alone in that opinion.

Fu*k me yrs ago they would have had them hung but times have changed, this kind of thing is " accepted " now...

Poke is entitled to air his own stance on morality, same as others are allowed to accept this kind of behaviour as normal.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I see it like the paulandabi soiled knickers thong......I dont care how someone earns a crust. As life goes bye we all have to do things....

But.....you dont ask many young men and women their dream career to be answered I take spunk splash for money!

Its not a dream job


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

But so long as everyone consents & they are of a legal age, then whatever they do is fine by me.

It just came across as judgemental, that's all.

However, I'll back off on this subject.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> TBF lots of people would see it morally wrong to allow this to happen so he's not alone in that opinion.
> 
> Fu*k me yrs ago they would have had them hung but times have changed, this kind of thing is " accepted " now...
> 
> Poke is entitled to air his own stance on morality, same as others are allowed to accept this kind of behaviour as normal.


More than sure he's not alone, but he's the one here now in this public discussion so he's the one who's going to get asked why he thinks it's a moral issue. I can't speak for anyone else but personally I'm just curious how he came to his conclusions - no interest at all in telling him what to think.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> More than sure he's not alone, but he's the one here now in this public discussion so he's the one who's going to get asked why he thinks it's a moral issue. I can't speak for anyone else but personally I'm just curious how he came to his conclusions - no interest at all in telling him what to think.


Like l say we all have different moral stances, l cant explain some of mine same as they are probably beyond explanation but they are my beliefs and l stand by them.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> Because im not gay and I dont want someone who is gay ****ing over me doing a half naked posing dance.


It seems that your issue with it is down to the fact it's man on man? That's not a moral stand that's homophobia mate haha.

Not saying you are homophobic, just saying that may be the basis for your view.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Understandable enough in its own right, but what I don't understand is why you would superimpose your own personal preference onto consenting people who have nothing to do with you, and then frame their actions as being immoral just because it's something you wouldn't enjoy. Also I note there's been no suggestion that only people who enjoy it take part in gay for pay.
> 
> Yours really doesn't look like a moral stance to me at all. Moral judgements traditionally involve the element of right and wrong, which determines the moral values. I don't see that in what you've said. Maybe "it's a right old turnoff and I wish people wouldn't do it because now it's in my head" would be more accurate.


So you dont understand why I have an opinion?

My opinion is that its immoral even for other people to do, due to my personal morals. Just my personal opinion on the subject, nothing more, nothing less, no fact. Not saying other people shouldnt do it, just saying I think its immoral and you shouldnt do it, just my opinion mate and if you cant deal with that then sorry lol.

I have stated why its immoral to me in the post you quoted, if you dont agree with it then thats your problem pal, thats the reason it is wrong to me ;



> Because im not gay and I dont want someone who is gay ****ing over me doing a half naked posing dance.


 Im not gay and I dont think being gay is right (but don't condone anyone else being gay, thats up to them I dont care either way, I have a gay friend) so don't want to be any part of it even for money.

The bottom line is *Im not saying its wrong for others to do* like a fact, Im saying in my opinion its wrong for others or myself to do, and as ive said many times, each to their own, I dont care what other people get up to and Im not going to question them on why they want to do it or try to tell them they are wrong ect because they aren't and either am I, its all personal morals and opinion, arguing against someones morals or opinion is pointless lol.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> It seems that your issue with it is down to the fact it's man on man? That's not a moral stand that's homophobia mate haha.
> 
> Not saying you are homophobic, just saying that may be the basis for your view.





> Im not gay and I dont think being gay is right (but don't condone anyone else being gay, thats up to them I dont care either way, I have a gay friend) so don't want to be any part of it even for money.


Not homophbic in the slightest, just like Milky said, I have my morals and my beliefs, as simply as that really mate :thumb:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Makes me laugh when all the YOLO January types come in touting Kai Greene phrases and how much they want to be like him.

I silently carry on my set


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke... It looks like you're confusing personal and subjective. They are not the same thing: moral stances are subjective, they are not personal preferences. It's an important distinction.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Poke... It looks like you're confusing personal and subjective. They are not the same thing: moral stances are subjective, they are not personal preferences. It's an important distinction.


It looks like you just don't agree with my morals or opinion and cant handle it and will just keeping trying to argue with me to make yourself feel better lol.

Im fine with your morals and opinions what ever it may be, no point in me trying to argue with you about them because they are what they are.

It is what it is pal, deal with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> It looks like you just don't agree with my morals or opinion and cant handle it and will just keeping trying to argue with me to make yourself feel better lol.
> 
> Im fine with your morals and opinions what ever it may be, no point in me trying to argue with you about them because they are what they are.
> 
> It is what it is pal, deal with it :thumbup1:


This is simply incorrect. You made a statement that several people asked you very specific questions about. You ignored most of them and the one you did answer, the answer didn't make sense. On inspection it appears that you don't have a link between your premise and your conclusion. The explanation for that appears to be that you are using terms without understanding their meanings or having any knowledge of them beyond dictionary definitions of the word themselves, resulting in a context failure.

That is what has just happened.

I personally couldn't care less what your opinions are; you can believe whatever you like. It's just that when someone airs controversial views in a public discussion then does a good job of evading follow-up questions or giving non-sensical replies, it's naturally going to attract curiosity.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> This is simply incorrect. You made a statement that several people asked you very specific questions about. You ignored most of them and the one you did answer, the answer didn't make sense. On inspection it appears that you don't have a link between your premise and your conclusion. The explanation for that appears to be that you are using terms without understanding their meanings or having any knowledge of them beyond dictionary definitions of the word themselves, resulting in a context failure.
> 
> That is what has just happened.
> 
> I personally couldn't care less what your opinions are; you can believe whatever you like. It's just that when someone airs controversial views in a public discussion then does a good job of evading follow-up questions or giving non-sensical replies, it's naturally going to attract curiosity.


This is simply incorrect.

You are just quite clearly but hurt and are completely over complicating your argument because you haven't got anything clear or straight to argue with me about.

All I've done is state I think its immoral to do gay for pay, I have stated I think its immoral because Im not gay and don't agree with being gay, but have nothing against them as I even have a gay friend, but will not take part in any gay act even for money. I have also stated Its my opinion myself or other people shouldnt do gay4pay based on my morals of what I think is right or wrong, but havent said people cant or shouldnt as a fact, its up to them and none of my business.

If you dont agree with the above, lick my salty balls :beer: because I dont disagree with anyone else's morals or opinions, its just their own beliefs.

If you dont care what my morals or opinions are on this subject, then.... keep questioning the reason why I am the way I am, it isnt going to get you anywhere and shows that you do care lol.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> This is simply incorrect.
> 
> You are just quite clearly but hurt and are completely over complicating your argument because you haven't got anything clear or straight to argue with me about.
> 
> ...


This is how reasoning works:

Evidence -> Premise -> Observation -> Applied Logic -> Conclusion

This is what you have done:

Premise -> Conclusion.

What I am doing is querying the missing steps. My views on the morality of the act are not relevant to you answering that query.

I hope you won't charge me to lick your balls, it's been an expensive month so far.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> This is how reasoning works:
> 
> Evidence -> Premise -> Applied Logic -> Observation -> Conclusion
> 
> ...


Im not reasoning with you lol, Ive stated my morals/beliefs and opinion, like I said your just over complicated your non existant argument because you dont agree with my beliefs and cant handle it.

I dont need to reason with you about my morals or opinions, they are what they are and that much is fact. If you dont feel happy with that then as I said, lick my salty balls :beer:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> Im not reasoning with you lol, Ive stated my morals/beliefs and opinion, like I said your just over complicated your non existant argument because you dont agree with my beliefs and cant handle it.
> 
> I dont need to reason with you about my morals or opinions, they are what they are and that much is fact. If you dont feel happy with that then as I said, lick my salty balls :beer:


Ahh you missed my edit re balls :whistling:

When I said "this is how reasoning works", I meant the thing that happens in our brains just before we come to conclusions such as "gay for pay is immoral". It wasn't a reference to this conversation.

It's not a question of what I agree with or what I can handle. I was asking YOU about the things that YOU said. What you are very transparently doing now is trying to disavow responsibility for explaining those things by ascribing imaginary motives to me.

It's interesting you've decided that my stance opposes yours. I can see why you'd infer it, but I've actually said nothing that would support that. If you'd bothered to ask, you would have found out that I don't find gay for pay either moral or immoral, because *it's not in itself a moral issue*. As others have already suggested, the moral element comes from the act of prostitution, which is a different question. The aspect of sexuality is irrelevant to that, and if you make it the problem then the result is obviously going to be accusations of homophobia like the one you got earlier.

But anyway... you're entitled to your views as you say, if you don't want to error-check them that's your prerogative. Seeing as this conversation has basically bottomed out let's just end it.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Lamest argument in the history of UKM


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Ahh you missed my edit re balls :whistling:
> 
> When I said "this is how reasoning works", I meant the thing that happens in our brains just before we come to conclusions such as "gay for pay is immoral". It wasn't a reference to this conversation.
> 
> ...


Boring now :cool2: like I said, Ive stated my morals/beliefs and opinions and they are what they are, this is a fact.

Like it or not, deal with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

fvcking hell, can we go back to talking about the OP having a load of men jizz over him for money (I may be exaggerating the truth)... If I read the word moral a few more times I think I will explode :lol:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Haha, yeah you imagined that. He was playing it safe with "just looking".


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> An Olympia top tenner was once reputedly paid $10,000 us dollars to lay on a table naked while 5 men relieved themselves sexually over him.
> 
> Money is money to these guys and if your on your ar*e your gonna do what it takes...


While they're in my vicinity? With headphones in and my eyes closed, go right ahead.

Actually ONTO me with their man juice, no way.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> No mate just proper gay :lol:


Lol, as the audience was 90% women my gay morals didn't seem bothered


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Poke said:


> Im not reasoning with you lol, Ive stated my morals/beliefs and opinion, like I said your just over complicated your non existant argument because you dont agree with my beliefs and cant handle it.
> 
> I dont need to reason with you about my morals or opinions, they are what they are and that much is fact. If you dont feel happy with that then as I said, lick my salty balls :beer:


It's your thought process that still leaves things like religion with a place in huge number of people's lives. And nothing is going to change your mind.

A lot of people's beliefs and morality are given to them by their parents and peers, with no though behind them at all they just become ingrained.

It's a shame you won't challenge yourself to think it through more thoroughly and understand yourself better but your choice.

We are all guilty of this to some extent or other, but as you mature your black and white outlook on life and

Morals and other people will hopefully change. Or you can stay all alf garnett just like my parents.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Kimball said:


> It's your thought process that still leaves things like religion with a place in huge number of people's lives. And nothing is going to change your mind.
> 
> A lot of people's beliefs and morality are given to them by their parents and peers, with no though behind them at all they just become ingrained.
> 
> ...


I understand myself perfectly fine


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How you can actually not understand post 182 by Wavelength, shows how limited your thinking must be.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> How you can actually not understand post 182 by Wavelength, shows how limited your thinking must be.


I never said I didn't understand post 182 by wavelength :thumb:

Shows that you may need glasses :tongue:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Poke said:


> I never said I didn't understand post 182 by wavelength :thumb:
> 
> Shows that you may need glasses :tongue:


Noblesse Oblige.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

@Poke so on this basis I can assume you think watching porn is also immoral?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ballin said:


> @Poke so on this basis I can assume you think watching porn is also immoral?


Nope, watch it all the time I don't think there's anything wrong with. What have I said that your question is based on?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

What started off as a genuinely humorous thread has now become complete dross and an argument where people are trying to over complicate each statement to our do the other.

Long and short is.... Would you let a man / group of men spunk on you for a large wedge of money? Yes or no? **** the moral argument. Quite simple really.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

You don't have to read every post Clarky :tongue:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> You don't have to read every post Clarky :tongue:


Haha very true!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> What started off as a genuinely humorous thread has now become complete dross and an argument where people are trying to over complicate each statement to our do the other.
> 
> Long and short is.... Would you let a man / group of men spunk on you for a large wedge of money? Yes or no? **** the moral argument. Quite simple really.


Indeed lol exactly what I was thinking, I think some people were just bored and were trying to be clever :tongue:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Poke said:


> Nope, watch it all the time I don't think there's anything wrong with. What have I said that your question is based on?


Because they are having sex for money - which is against your morals.

So by you watching it, you are condoning the act, therefore your morals are skewed in this sense.

Frankly Poke, if you cannot see or comprehend this, then I truly doubt your thought process.

But maybe you're only playing Devil's Advocate......?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> Indeed lol exactly what I was thinking, I think some people were just bored and were trying to be clever :tongue:


Effort wasn't required to be fair. Quit your trolling.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmm I agree, he's trolling.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Because they are having sex for money - which is against your morals.
> 
> So by you watching it, you are condoning the act, therefore your morals are skewed in this sense.
> 
> ...


I have never said watching porn/adult entertainment is against my morals, I said prostitution is against my morals, watching porn and being a prostitute are very different things :thumb:



Wavelength said:


> Effort wasn't required to be fair. Quit your trolling.


If anyone's trolling its not me mate, I just posted my stance on the topic. Dont cry like a baby just because you didn't get your way.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> You don't have to read every post Clarky :tongue:


It's like driving past a car accident though. You know you shouldn't look but you just can't help it :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

People being paid to have sex for money are involving themselves in prostitution.

So yet again, you're just altering your opinions/ethics/morals or whatever the hell they are, to suit you.

You can't have it all ways!

How old are you seriously?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> If anyone's trolling its not me mate, I just posted my stance on the topic. Dont cry like a baby just because you didn't get your way.


I'm hardly likely to cry like a baby after the conversational equivalent of kicking a puppy to death.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just read his Bio.....& I think that explains a few things.

However, I mention that I've had MH issues. So praps we're both crackers! :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> I'm hardly likely to cry like a baby after the conversational equivalent of kicking a puppy to death.


Unfortunately not on this thread you didn't


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> People being paid to have sex for money are involving themselves in prostitution.
> 
> So yet again, you're just altering your opinions/ethics/morals or whatever the hell they are, to suit you.
> 
> ...


Yes they are. But I don't believe watching them is wrong, even though I am against prostitution which is different than getting paid for sex in the adult entertainment industry, as I've said I don't condone other peoples decisions. I see nothing wrong with watching porn, all I said is I wouldn't be a prostitue because I think its wrong.

I'm not altering my opinions or beliefs. And, of course they suit me lol. I agree with you having MH problems though


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

perfectly happy with my sexuality, so im fine with this - i dont have to look at the cnut pulling his todger so why not.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's like driving past a car accident though. You know you shouldn't look but you just can't help it :lol:


Hahahahaha! Exactly!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Poke said:


> I am against prostitution which is different than getting paid for sex
> 
> And this Ladies & Gentlemen, shows his complete lack of coherent thought.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Misquoting, the first sign of a defeated man whose argument is getting nowhere


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Being paid for sex is prostitution, however you want to describe it. I didn't misquote you, I omitted the vehicle that's all & merely highlighted your flawed logic.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> Yes they are. But I don't believe watching them is wrong, even though I am against prostitution which is different than getting paid for sex in the adult entertainment industry, as I've said I don't condone other peoples decisions. I see nothing wrong with watching porn, all I said is I wouldn't be a prostitue because I think its wrong.
> 
> I'm not altering my opinions or beliefs. And, of course they suit me lol. I agree with you having MH problems though


You started off talking about how you found gay for pay immoral. You said "Because im not gay and I dont want someone who is gay ****ing over me doing a half naked posing dance."

Tekkers called this homophobia. I pointed out that the moral issue arose with prostitution, not sexuality, and that making sexuality the problem was an indicator of homophobia.

You chose not to respond sensibly to either Tekkers or me, but all of a sudden next time you state your view it's prostitution you have a problem with. That's called moving the goalposts.

:yawn:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Being paid for sex is prostitution, however you want to describe it. I didn't misquote you, I omitted the vehicle that's all & merely highlighted your flawed logic.


Indeed, *as I agreed* at the begging of the post you originally quoted  I was refereeing to a street prostitute, being paid for sex in the adult entertainment industry is under different circumstances than street prostitution, you kindly misquoted me 

Like I said, I am against prostitution, but I'm not against watching porn, both are very very different :stupid: I see nothing wrong with watching people have sex regardless if money has changed hands and prostitution is involved. As I said I respect other peoples beliefs on what is right and wrong, but I see nothing wrong with watching pron 



Wavelength said:


> You started off talking about how you found gay for pay immoral. You said "Because im not gay and I dont want someone who is gay ****ing over me doing a half naked posing dance."
> 
> Tekkers called this homophobia. I pointed out that the moral issue arose with prostitution, not sexuality, and that making sexuality the problem was an indicator of homophobia.
> 
> ...


I answered you and tekkers



> Im not gay and I dont think being gay is right (but don't condone anyone else being gay, thats up to them I dont care either way, I have a gay friend) so don't want to be any part of it even for money.


 If you think that answer is not 'sensible' then you have a strange mind.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> I answered you and tekkers If you think that answer is not 'sensible' then you have a strange mind.


I say it wasn't sensible because it had no internal consistency and no explanatory effect. But given the discussion so far I don't expect you to recognise that, particularly since you've just been caught red-handed jumping on the intellectual dishonesty bus.

Time to quit yo jibber jabber.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> I say it wasn't sensible because it had no internal consistency and no explanatory effect. But given the discussion so far I don't expect you to recognise that, particularly since you've just been caught red-handed jumping on the intellectual dishonesty bus.
> 
> Time to quit yo jibber jabber.


I say it is sensible because it is self explanatory. How can I be homophobic if *I have a gay friend* and although I personally don't think being gay is right, I don't think other people being gay is wrong as its up to them and their own choices.

I respect other people morals/beleifs, apparently you dont :tongue: (Or you do and for some reason want to ask lots of irrelevant question as to why they have the beliefs they do, your obviously very interested in me lol, are you gay by any chance?)


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Poke said:


> Isnt this what that Matt Ogus guy on youtbue got found out for.
> 
> Seems f#cked up to me especially if your straight, you knowingly let other gay guys (lets face it they are 95% of the people who pay for this) bust their nuts over you flexing and posing, and you happily take their money, no self respect or morals IMO, but each to their own hey.


Morals go out of the window when money enters the equation everyone has there price


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> Morals go out of the window when money enters the equation everyone has there price


Some people have strong beliefs.

Some religious people for example would sooner choose to die than go against their religion even if offered a million £


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> I say it is sensible because it is self explanatory. How can I be homophobic if *I have a gay friend* and although I personally don't think being gay is right, I don't think other people being gay is wrong as its up to them and their own choices.


Obviously you know what you mean and it makes sense to you, but what you actually wrote was gibberish dude! And I'm not saying that to be mean, seriously go back and read the sentence.

The old "I have a gay friend" thing doesn't really work. It's the same as "I can't possibly be racist because some of my friends are black". The proposal doesn't demonstrate the claim. Also homophobia doesn't just mean "hating gays", it also includes viewing/treating gay people less favourably due to their gayness. Like ageism and sexism, that sometimes comes in such stealthy forms that we don't realise we're doing it. But anyway, we're not here to drag you over a barrel.



> I respect other people morals/beleifs, apparently you dont :tongue: (Or you do and for some reason want to ask lots of irrelevant question as to why they have the beliefs they do, your obviously very interested in me lol, are you gay by any chance?)


I think you've totally misunderstood what I'm going on about. Like I said earlier, you can believe whatever you want. Doesn't matter to me! I'm *not* making a value judgement about you believing that gay for pay is immoral. What I've been doing (and you really haven't made it easy) is asking how you have come to that belief, because the issues you've described don't appear to be moral ones.



> Some religious people for example would sooner choose to die than go against their religion even if offered a million £


Very true and just the sort of thing to get us back on topic.

Pretty sure I'd have my price but they'd have to be fitties. Because I still have standards even when getting paid :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Being paid for sex is prostitution, however you want to describe it. I didn't misquote you, I omitted the vehicle that's all & merely highlighted your flawed logic.


Mate check my ufc thread i spent 3 pages arguing with him and just agreed to disagree in the end because i was gonna explode or punch a wall lol. Dont waste your time mate !


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

So.....who got bummed again:confused1:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Some people only exist to argue and pi55 everyone else off. It's what the ignore list was invented for


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> So.....who got bummed again:confused1:


Everyone who read this far in :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Obviously you know what you mean and it makes sense to you, but what you actually wrote was gibberish dude! And I'm not saying that to be mean, seriously go back and read the sentence.
> 
> The old "I have a gay friend" thing doesn't really work. It's the same as "I can't possibly be racist because some of my friends are black". The proposal doesn't demonstrate the claim. Also homophobia doesn't just mean "hating gays", it also includes viewing/treating gay people less favourably due to their gayness. Like ageism and sexism, that sometimes comes in such stealthy forms that we don't realise we're doing it. But anyway, we're not here to drag you over a barrel.
> 
> ...


Like I said pal, all I did was state my opinion on the topic, you asked me why my morals are what they are, I told you, you didnt like the answer, deal with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

All bodybuilders secretly worship their muscles. Don't deny it guys. (I like my biceps).


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Where do I sign up


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> I see it like the paulandabi soiled knickers thong......I dont care how someone earns a crust. As life goes bye we all have to do things....
> 
> But.....you dont ask many young men and women their dream career to be answered I take spunk splash for money!
> 
> Its not a dream job


Except for you maybe


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Very real, both me and Yo have been offered money for it, and web cam stuff etc. Never will do it tho  ))


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i got offered 5k the other week but didnt know if it was a pi55 take or not, mint look into it some more now and ask a few questions


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i just need some muscles


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> i got offered 5k the other week but didnt know if it was a pi55 take or not, mint look into it some more now and ask a few questions


What's the least you'd do it for? :whistling:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

4999 ono lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> An Olympia top tenner was once reputedly paid $10,000 us dollars to lay on a table naked while 5 men relieved themselves sexually over him.
> 
> Money is money to these guys and if your on your ar*e your gonna do what it takes...


Lemme guess? Kai Greene? I think I'd cry if that happend to me no matter how much I got paid for it


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

ryda said:


> Lemme guess? Kai Greene? I think I'd cry if that happend to me no matter how much I got paid for it


Make sure you get the money upfront Or you'll be crying much more trying to chase em into the street whilst covered in spunk!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

so would anyone on here do it for 5k, ive been told all i have to do is a few posses and have a massage, nothing out of order... actually tempted for 5k tbh lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> so would anyone on here do it for 5k, ive been told all i have to do is a few posses and have a massage, nothing out of order... actually tempted for 5k tbh lol


covers your honey moon spending money etc and a few cycles!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Make sure you get the money upfront Or you'll be crying much more trying to chase em into the street whilst covered in spunk!


Mate I'd be doing a runner with the money


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> so would anyone on here do it for 5k, ive been told all i have to do is a few posses and have a massage, nothing out of order... actually tempted for 5k tbh lol


As long as its females I'd do it with any bird no matter how ugly as long as they wernt a tranny, **** doing anything with men are you mad!!!

This is what I don't get! The women get all old or nerdy men but males what do muscle worship only get guys? Narr


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ryda said:


> As long as its females I'd do it with any bird no matter how ugly as long as they wernt a tranny, **** doing anything with men are you mad!!!
> 
> This is what I don't get! The women get all old or nerdy men but males what do muscle worship only get guys? Narr


I mint get him to post money up then not turn up lol, he said he would pay in advance


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

5k I'd be very tempted...but it's the massage bit that sounds dodgy. If it's a woman then I'd have no probs with this.

But a bloke touching me..well it depends where & for how long.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I still beleive if someone slid a stack of £50s across said table and nobody would find out there would be a lot of takers...can't say I would say NO outright if I am honest.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> 5k I'd be very tempted...but it's the massage bit that sounds dodgy. If it's a woman then I'd have no probs with this.
> 
> But a bloke touching me..well it depends where & for how long.


I was seriously tempted mate and asked a few questions, it all sounded good till he said how much would he have to pay to blow me :confused1:

Then it was a swift block on facebook and delete the whole conversation before anyone could see it lol... shame really could of done with the extra cash but he wouldnt stretch the extra tenner i wanted for the blowey lol " I Am kidding about the extra tenner lol" everything else was true though lol

if it was a woman no matter how ugly i do do it though


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, I'd draw the line at sex...shame though that money would have been great.

So why not contact a care home for the elderly...must be a few ol' dears who'd like a young man!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Yea, I'd draw the line at sex...shame though that money would have been great.
> 
> So why not contact a care home for the elderly...must be a few ol' dears who'd like a young man!! :lol: :lol:


Im calling now as we speak


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Im calling now as we speak


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ryda said:


> Lemme guess? Kai Greene? I think I'd cry if that happend to me no matter how much I got paid for it


No mate, this was before Kai even came on the scene...


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Reading this with interest and you only have to search the name Zeb Atlas to find out how popular muscle worship actually is..

I will bring a slightly controversial edge to the topic and say that I have actually had muscle worship sessions with a few guys...I am not ashamed of it...why the fcuk should I be? I am a comfortably bi guy who likes all different types of sex...guys, girls. she-males...if it turns me on at the time...then I don't deny myself the indulgement...

I have cammed with hundreds of guys from all over the world getting up to this nasty sh it....it can be horny, fun...and you don't have to pay for that.

cam4.com, extremely popular website...muscled guys offering cam shows to anyone...take your pic. Some of the guys are str8, some bi, some gay...most are east european pretty muscle boys...desperate to earn some cash...who can blame hard-up Romanians or Serbians using a hot body to earn some decent cash...?

Common place if you ask me...and morals...fcuk morals. When it somes to sexual gratification..everyone is a bit nasty..

Probably get slated as the new UK-Muscle creep for this...like I care..I am a proud member of the Adults Lounge so I am well known filth...and may even get a few likes...amazing how many like minded people there are in the world....I have met a few on here...you know who you are!!!

If you got it...flaunt it...if u can earn money...awesome. If you want to do it...crack ure nuts...not hurting anyone..and if you want to pay to watch it..fine.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Reading this with interest and you only have to search the name Zeb Atlas to find out how popular muscle worship actually is..
> 
> I will bring a slightly controversial edge to the topic and say that I have actually had muscle worship sessions with a few guys...I am not ashamed of it...why the fcuk should I be? I am a comfortably bi guy who likes all different types of sex...guys, girls. she-males...if it turns me on at the time...then I don't deny myself the indulgement...
> 
> ...


Did u pay or be paid?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Poke said:


> Some people have strong beliefs.
> 
> Some religious people for example would sooner choose to die than go against their religion even if offered a million £


Some religious people are obviously retarded...oops..was that offensive? Come on..I'm sure Papa would let muscle worship happen in the Cistine Chapel for 1,000,000 quid for poor charities!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Did u pay or be paid?


Both...yeah laugh...but I am the proof that anyone can make money doing this! Muscled or normal...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Both...yeah laugh...but I am the proof that anyone can make money doing this! Muscled or normal...


Im not laughing at u lol, id like to consider myself quite open and liberal. Good to hear your side tbh


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahahahaha! Exactly!


Just like every bodybuilding show...who said it even has to be sexual...


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

scobielad said:


> Both...yeah laugh...but I am the proof that anyone can make money doing this! Muscled or normal...


I had some money problems.

Spoke to my gay friend about borrowing money. He said why don't You just **** on cam not like it's hard to do.

I thought he was joking he said he would see if any of his friends in London would be interested.

2 days later 5 gay blokes messaging me for cam shows.

Only did it enough to pay my few debts off. Always tempting to do it again though for a nice holiday or whatever.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out some of these names on google....

Cody Cummings, Marcus Mojo or Rod Daily...now those are guys with bods that I am sure any str8 bodybuilder would say...now that's nice..

And if not...they would say...oh yeah bro...nice quads..oh man...your guns rock...hell you got some nice abs...

Muscle worship.....old news.


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

Poke said:


> Indeed, *as I agreed* at the begging of the post you originally quoted  I was refereeing to a street prostitute, being paid for sex in the adult entertainment industry is under different circumstances than street prostitution, you kindly misquoted me
> 
> Like I said, I am against prostitution, but I'm not against watching porn, both are very very different :stupid: I see nothing wrong with watching people have sex regardless if money has changed hands and prostitution is involved. As I said I respect other peoples beliefs on what is right and wrong, but I see nothing wrong with watching pron
> 
> I answered you and tekkers If you think that answer is not 'sensible' then you have a strange mind.


just to clear things up, would you let a woman rub one out while watching you **** to porn for money then?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice to see an obviously totally honest guy on this site, Scobielad. Whether or not the guys take heed of your advice, well it's up to their judgment and common sense. You know where your sensibilities lie. As you say, gay or straight, everyone can make up their own minds following a proposition of this type of income to them.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gycraig said:


> I had some money problems.
> 
> Spoke to my gay friend about borrowing money. He said why don't You just **** on cam not like it's hard to do.
> 
> ...


How much money we talking? :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> How much money we talking? :whistling:


I was wondrin' this too...just for...well just so as I know. * looks guilty*


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I was wondrin' this too...just for...well just so as I know. * looks guilty*


Well I don't want to pay over the odds... :innocent:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I had some money problems.
> 
> Spoke to my gay friend about borrowing money. He said why don't You just **** on cam not like it's hard to do.
> 
> ...





scobielad said:


> Check out some of these names on google....
> 
> Cody Cummings, Marcus Mojo or Rod Daily...now those are guys with bods that I am sure any str8 bodybuilder would say...now that's nice..
> 
> ...


I'm straight but if money is involved I'm all for this. The money is good right? You can do it through that cams4? Just have to be in decent shape not huge? This could pay for my traveling lol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Giving this some srs thought....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

UKM is going to flood the cam [email protected] market and the price is going to drop fast


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> How much money we talking? :whistling:





latblaster said:


> I was wondrin' this too...just for...well just so as I know. * looks guilty*


£2.50 and a packet of revels :tongue:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Would you get more money for doing really dirty stuff? If it lines my pockets and buys me the jet-ski I've been wanting I don't care how many bananas I have to stick up my @rse tbh!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> £2.50 and a packet of revels :tongue:


Would you take the coffee ones out?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Would you take the coffee ones out?


Yes they're my favourite.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I'd watch a few of the guys on here on cam :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes they're my favourite.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

cub said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd watch a few of the guys on here on cam :tongue:


Yeah me too


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 118900


Yeah ok, why not


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah ok, why not


Scored!! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Scored!! :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 118902


Wow if that's you in the pic then I've definitely scored :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cub said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd watch a few of the guys on here on cam :tongue:


look ive told u stop pestering me ffs, i wont do cucumber bum fun


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wow if that's you in the pic then I've definitely scored :lol:


I wish, that corker is @R0BLET

I can only aspire to that lads facial prowess.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

and u @onthebuild - stop marrying my mungin wench


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

so have a guy rub oil on me for20mins and get 500 quid for it well then yes yes i would hookers get paided less for doing more work lol i see noting wrong with it same how some people pay for porn for weird fetishes or whatever always a market for something


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> look ive told u stop pestering me ffs, i wont do cucumber bum fun


I love your new pic, hello bicep :wub:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> and u @onthebuild - stop marrying my mungin wench


Wench? No munging for you for a while! :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wench? No munging for you for a while! :tongue:


I take it im on elbow drop duty for a week :mellow:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> look ive told u stop pestering me ffs, i wont do cucumber bum fun


Not what you said the other night mate! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I take it im on elbow drop duty for a week :mellow:


Actually I'm a bit bored of the munging now. Need a new hobby


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Not what you said the other night mate! :lol:


shhhhh that was for your eyes only .... now give my £2500


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Actually I'm a bit bored of the munging now. Need a new hobby


Fancy joining a gym? ive always fancied that:rolleye:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Fancy joining a gym? ive always fancied that:rolleye:


God no! That sounds like far too much hard work! I walk to the pub 7 days a week, that's enough exercise for me thank you very much :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well that's my Cam4 account created :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I wish, that corker is @R0BLET
> 
> I can only aspire to that lads facial prowess.


TWÀT!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Well that's my Cam4 account created :lol:


for real?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> for real?


Yea mate I'll keep you updated, can hopefully make some coin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea mate I'll keep you updated, can hopefully make some coin


HAHA awesome u dirtbag


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> How much money we talking? :whistling:


Mine wasn't that much tbh. Gays just seem to love my face for some reason.

Average was 50 quid for an hour only did it for a few nights tbh.

Wasn't through cam4 or ought my mate just told his gay friends to add me on msn/Facebook then sorted through there with pay pal.

Was strange though tbh. They had a cam as well and I'd normally do my thing/ little kinks they asked for. Sometimes They would ask me to cum 15 mins in and I would spend the rest of the time sat naked talking to em.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

scobielad said:


> Some religious people are obviously retarded...oops..was that offensive? Come on..I'm sure Papa would let muscle worship happen in the Cistine Chapel for 1,000,000 quid for poor charities!


Don't judge me on your morals, I've turned it down repeatedly.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gycraig said:


> Mine wasn't that much tbh. Gays just seem to love my face for some reason.
> 
> Average was 50 quid for an hour only did it for a few nights tbh.
> 
> ...


sure beats the 6.50 an hour I'm on :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> sure beats the 6.50 an hour I'm on :lol:


You'd best get your webcam set up then. I want a decent ring or the engagement's off! :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Don't judge me on your morals, I've turned it down repeatedly.


I think he means papal (could be wrong though lol)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You'd best get your webcam set up then. I want a decent ring or the engagement's off! :laugh:


Only the finest for you.. haribo it is. :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

newborn said:


> just to clear things up, would you let a woman rub one out while watching you **** to porn for money then?


Yes


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

scobielad said:


> Some religious people are obviously retarded...oops..was that offensive? Come on..I'm sure Papa would let muscle worship happen in the Cistine Chapel for 1,000,000 quid for poor charities!


Religious people aren't retarded (although I think they are gullible) but allot of religious people have strong beliefs and would sooner kill themselves than go against their religion.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> would sooner kill themselves than go against their religion.


Makes them retarded imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Only the finest for you.. haribo it is. :lol:


Haribo is fine but only if it's a red one


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Makes them retarded imo.


Cool, IMO they are just gullible, I'd sooner believe The Lord of the Rings than the bible and worship Frodo!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Makes them retarded imo.


Beat me to it :lol:


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

Poke said:


> Yes


so its not a problem with selling yourself sexually, its a problem with doing it for a man


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

newborn said:


> so its not a problem with selling yourself sexually, its a problem with doing it for a man


Seem's exactly the case to me!


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Seem's exactly the case to me!
> 
> View attachment 119019


I actually dont think its homophobic.

The difference between a man and a woman is dominance.

If a woman is rubbing one out over you, you still feel like your the one getting the better deal, but if it was a guy, there is that sense of having to submit to another man. You have essentially been convinced by another man to do what he wants you to, and that can be damaging to the male ego.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

newborn said:


> I actually dont think its homophobic.
> 
> The difference between a man and a woman is dominance.
> 
> If a woman is rubbing one out over you, you still feel like your the one getting the better deal, but if it was a guy, there is that sense of having to submit to another man. You have essentially been convinced by another man to do what he wants you to, and that can be damaging to the male ego.


Possibly mate, depends how you look at it. You could be seen to be dominating him by taking advantage of his fetish for your own personal gain. If you only want money, you're getting what you want.


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Possibly mate, depends how you look at it. You could be seen to be dominating him by taking advantage of his fetish for your own personal gain. If you only want money, you're getting what you want.


Not sure about you but if a guy is jacking off over me whilst im just sitting there because he convinced me it was worth the money, I wouldnt feel in control. Thats why I would be uncomfortable doing it

edit: just to clarify my point, would you still feel dominant if he was going to f.uck you?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

newborn said:


> Not sure about you but if a guy is jacking off over me whilst im just sitting there because he convinced me it was worth the money, I wouldnt feel in control. Thats why I would be uncomfortable doing it
> 
> edit: just to clarify my point, would you still feel dominant if he was going to f.uck you?


Depends who's on top lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

newborn said:


> Not sure about you but if a guy is jacking off over me whilst im just sitting there because he convinced me it was worth the money, I wouldnt feel in control. Thats why I would be uncomfortable doing it
> 
> edit: just to clarify my point, would you still feel dominant if he was going to f.uck you?


No I wouldn't, but that's entirely different. What if he wanted you to fvck him? You'd be asserting dominance both sexually and by taking money.

Its the different power dynamics between consumer/seller, both want something, both have power but if the seller states a price, and the consumer provides the money, it is then the sellers decision whether to hand over the goods or walk away.


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> No I wouldn't, but that's entirely different. What if he wanted you to fvck him? You'd be asserting dominance both sexually and by taking money.
> 
> Its the different power dynamics between consumer/seller, both want something, both have power but if the seller states a price, and the consumer provides the money, it is then the sellers decision whether to hand over the goods or walk away.


Well thats an interesting point, to bring it back to if it was a woman, if I was f.ucking her i'd still feel like im getting paid for something id do anyway, providing she isnt absolutly hideous, in which case I wouldnt do it anyway, but with a guy im basically being put into a situation where im doing something I dont want to do for money. Maybe if I was paid silly amounts.

thinking about it if I absolutly had to **** either a well kept guy in the ass or a frail 90-something year old woman who hasnt showred ina few days, I think id go with the guy. But that doesnt make me prejudice to old people now does it!?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

newborn said:


> Well thats an interesting point, to bring it back to if it was a woman, if I was f.ucking her i'd still feel like im getting paid for something id do anyway, providing she isnt absolutly hideous, in which case I wouldnt do it anyway, but with a guy im basically being put into a situation where im doing something I dont want to do for money. Maybe if I was paid silly amounts.


Guess it just comes down to what you would/wouldn't do for money. But people harp on about morals, IMO everybody has a price, as you say if it was silly amounts you would consider it, which tells me morals don't really count for everything.


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Guess it just comes down to what you would/wouldn't do for money. But people harp on about morals, IMO everybody has a price, as you say if it was silly amounts you would consider it, which tells me morals don't really count for everything.


the wind blowing from the roof down on my ferarri would dry my tears


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Guess it just comes down to what you would/wouldn't do for money. But people harp on about morals, IMO everybody has a price, as you say if it was silly amounts you would consider it, which tells me morals don't really count for everything.


Give me £8 and 2 scoops of whey and I'm all yours big boy :wub:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

newborn said:


> the wind blowing from the roof down on my ferarri would dry my tears


Precisely :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Give me £8 and 2 scoops of whey and I'm all yours big boy :wub:


For you mate, its free.. somewhatHOMO


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Give me £8 and 2 scoops of whey and I'm all yours big boy :wub:





onthebuild said:


> For you mate, its free.. somewhatHOMO


Well I hope you 2 are very happy together.

@onthebuild, we're over! :crying:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well I hope you 2 are very happy together.
> 
> @onthebuild, we're over! :crying:


You were smothering me anyway... I'm a peacock, you gotta let me fly!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You were too good for me anyway... I'm a cock!


Fixed


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol fcuk off! You guys telling me if you needed money you'd let a group of guys spunk on you?? Rather be on the streets with dignity then smelling of man milk.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> Lol fcuk off! You guys telling me if you needed money you'd let a group of guys spunk on you?? Rather be on the streets with dignity then smelling of man milk.


There's these things called showers


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Would geeby112 be able to maintain his tight bod condition on the street? Dignity...but poor and no supps or protein powder for your pillow pecs....you'd soon let a guy spunk all over your bronzed bod for a few quid....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

scobielad said:


> Would geeby112 be able to maintain his tight bod condition on the street? Dignity...but poor and no supps or protein powder for your pillow pecs....you'd soon let a guy spunk all over your bronzed bod for a few quid....


You forgot to add noHOMO :surrender:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Haha ****s

Still , rather be skinny on the streets. Each to their own.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Lol fcuk off! You guys telling me if you needed money you'd let a group of guys spunk on you?? Rather be on the streets with dignity then smelling of man milk.


Cum washes off in seconds leaving no residue.

Rather be in my nice warm house eating my hot meal in my comfy bed.

Than freezing to to death on the street.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gycraig said:


> Cum washes off in seconds leaving no residue.
> 
> Rather be in my nice warm house eating my hot meal in my comfy bed.
> 
> Than freezing to to death on the street.


Imagine being a tramp, falling asleep and waking up to some p1ssed up cvnt [email protected] over you. That would be so ironic :lol:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I would only say NO ****...if I wasnt trying to perv on geeby...guilty...he is incredibly hot...I'd buy you a MacDonalds if I saw you homeless on the street covered in jizz...then I'd ask if I could touch your nice...boulder like pecs...lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

WHen I had my money problems it was because ex girlfriends money suddenly stopped because stupid doctors declared her fit enough to work. despite being disabled with an un fake able illness that would never get better


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Kimball said:


> So you're saying a just above average guy can earn more than a better than average looking female hooker.
> 
> Don't believe it!
> 
> ...


Your opinion is fine, I'm not saying an average guy can earn more, "average" guys don't have the appeal which people are more willing to pay for than not.. I'm not making this up as I'm actually making those figures. I have no idea what "gymgym" is / was or anything on that. The muscle worship world is a complete mystery unless you're working within it or paying for it, hence I thought I'd make the thread to see peoples understanding. I'd be very surpised if anyone believed me on my actual earnings on the topic of this as my cloest friends / family didn't until proven otherwise (drug dealing was the first assumption when debts were met lol)


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> sure beats the 6.50 an hour I'm on :lol:


On the note of 50 pound an hour for that... I wouldn't be willing to that personally, if I knew all about muscle worship or not.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

23 pages and no mention of the legendary Muscle Worshiper Purple Aki :stuart:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dsldude said:


> 23 pages and no mention of the legendary Muscle Worshiper Purple Aki :stuart:


Just googled "purple aki" im even more confused :confused1:


----------



## themainman007 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Holy sh1t, if this is for real when I've out a few more stone on I'm doing this for sure. I'm lucky in the sense that I have zero morals and am perfectly fine this sort of stuff


You look MASSIVE already! Inbox me with some more pics as I'm interested in NON SEXUAL muscle worship!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

themainman007 said:


> You look MASSIVE already! Inbox me with some more pics as I'm interested in NON SEXUAL muscle worship!


Once he warms up to you he sends dozens of pictures a day anyway. We don't even pay him.


----------



## themainman007 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Once he warms up to you he sends dozens of pictures a day anyway. We don't even pay him.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Once he warms up to you he sends dozens of pictures a day anyway. We don't even pay him.





themainman007 said:


> Thanks for letting me know!


Haha discussed it with the new girl I'm seeing and it's a no-no for the moment I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Surely this is monopolised by gqy muscular men?

Someone uneasy about it with muscles

Compared to someone with muscles who would **** off during it

Id do it tho for some cash even if im not that desperate.

I can work a ****ty job for 8 quid an hour an do like 6 hours for 50 quid

Or sit there for a few mins while some randomer whacks off.

Feel free to come an spunk on me aslong as i get the cash up front


----------

